# Food Safety News - 05/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 21, 2021)

*Salmonella sickens up to 200 across EU and UK*
By Joe Whitworth on May 21, 2021 12:04 am More than 200 people in 11 countries could be part of a Salmonella outbreak across Europe. Investigations to find the source of the Salmonella Braenderup infections are ongoing. The European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) confirmed to Food Safety News that it was supporting countries in their investigations and following the incident closely with the... Continue Reading


*CDC investigating multiple outbreaks of Salmonella infections linked to backyard poultry*
By News Desk on May 21, 2021 12:03 am Public health officials in several states are investigating outbreaks of Salmonella infections linked to contact with backyard poultry. There have been 163 people reported ill from 43 states. One-third of the patients are children younger than 5, according to the federal CDC The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is reporting that 34 people... Continue Reading


*Another indictment in nationwide conspiracy to fix chicken prices, rig bids*
By News Desk on May 21, 2021 12:02 am A federal grand jury in Denver has returned an indictment charging Norman W. Fries Inc., dba Claxton Poultry Farms (Claxton), headquartered in Claxton, GA, with participating in a nationwide conspiracy to fix prices and rig bids for broiler chicken products. According to court documents, from at least as early as 2012 until at least 2019,... Continue Reading


*Listeria positive spurs company to recall jalapeño cream cheese*
By News Desk on May 20, 2021 05:50 pm Federal tests have found Listeria monocytogenes contamination in Little Hatches jalapeño cream cheese, causing the manufacturing company to recall the product. Interstate Food Products of Lakewood, CO, recalled its 14-ounce containers of the cream cheese from Whole Foods Markets stores in the Denver area, according to the company’s notice posted by the Food and Drug... Continue Reading


*Company recalls 1.6 million cases of beans from 22 states for processing mistake*
By News Desk on May 20, 2021 03:28 pm Randall Foods Inc. is recalling all lots of its Randall-brand beans because of manufacturing deviations that may pose a potential health risk. The recall includes 1.6 million cases of glass jars. “The manufacturing deviations included a nonfunctioning temperature indicating device raising the possibility that the product was not effectively processed,” according to the Cincinnati, OH,... Continue Reading


----------

